# Buckaholics Anonymous?



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Buckaholics Anonymous... Yes, I'm an addict, I love big bucks & I cannot lie! The sun was setting & I started getting the shakes, just had to go for another ride! Got all of this & some video to, without ever getting out of the truck! The bucks are getting familiar & used to me in my truck! I haven't bothered them in any way so they're getting more willing to pose for pictures & video! Here's a slideshow with some larger zoomed in video snip pictures towards the end. I found them all tonight! Didn't bother with any does! LOL!

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/mikejballcorp/slideshow/071115 Bucks


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Got the video editing done!


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

awesome shots, you put your time in for sure. Nothing wrong with being an addict


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

that is a really nice buck, thanks for sharing


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice bucks. That one looked like he had trouble running with all that headwear....What kind of camera and what's the zoom? You were pretty steady on that full zoom across the field.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, thx for sharing. Very cool.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Snakecharmer said:


> Very nice bucks. That one looked like he had trouble running with all that headwear....What kind of camera and what's the zoom? You were pretty steady on that full zoom across the field.


I use a Canon T5 with a 75-300mm zoom and a Sony Handycam with a 60x zoom. But one of the best things I have is Vanguard window clamp mounts for the cameras and I use tripods if I'm in a ground blind.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

What a nice buck. Is this all in city limits? If no I hope you get a chance at him. Thanks for the video.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Great video as always!!! That's a beautiful buck.


----------

